

12 Historic Photographs That Were Manipulated - kshitiztiwari

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twistedsifter.com&#x2F;2012&#x2F;02&#x2F;famously-doctored-photographs&#x2F;
======
victoriap
i guess the url is misplaced, in the text area.

~~~
kshitiztiwari
Thank you. I re posted it.

~~~
mmastrac
Probably worth posting the other submission for ease-of-voting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6272532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6272532)

